# Game Client für kleine Competition



## scheibl (20. Dez 2010)

Hallo allerseits,

will auf meiner Uni bei einer kleinen Competition mitmachen. Dabei muss ein Game Client programmiert werden, der vom Server eine gewisse Feldgröße bekommt.

Es spielen immer 2 Clients gegeneinander. Ziel ist es, die gegnerische Burg zu zerstören. 

Also jeder bekommt vom Server die Spielfeldgröße vorgegeben. Irgendwo darauf kann man seine Burg platzieren. Die Spieler wissen nicht, wie die beiden Spielfelder nebeneinander platziert sind. Beispielsweise kann das Spielfeld vom Spieler A über dem vom Spieler B liegen. Natürlich auch darunter, rechts bzw links davon.

Zuerst muss man eine "Scroll", die auch irgendwo am Spielfeld platziert ist, finden. Erst danach kann man die gegnerische Burg zerstören.

Gespielt wird rundenbasierend. Der Game Client A kann seine Figur eine Position im Spielfeld weiter verschieben, danach Client B. 

Fährt man über das Spielfeld hinaus, so tritt man auf der anderen Seite des Spielfeldes wieder ein.



Das war mal eine grobe Beschreibung des Spielablaufes. Kennt irgendwer schon so eine Art dieses Spiels bzw hat Erfahrungen damit gemacht?

Ich bin jetzt gerade dabei, mir einen Algorithmus zu basteln.

Anbei meine ersten Überlegungen:

-) Wenn man die eigene Burg irgendwo am Rand des Spielfeldes parkt, so werden sich gegnerische Clients schwieriger (eventuell schwacher Algorithmus) tun, um diese zu finden. Nachteil natürlich, wenn das gegnerische Spielfeld genau in der richtigen Ecke geparkt wurde 

-) Man sieht immer 2 Felder weit um die eigene Spielfigur herum. Jz bin ich am überlegen, ob ich mit meiner Spielfigur zuerst die Ecken durchsuchen soll und mir so das Spielfeld relativ rasch in "erkundeter Form" in einem mehrdimensionalen Feld speichern soll oder schnellstmöglich auf die gegnerische Burg zusteuern...

Was haltet ihr von denen? Hättet ihr andere Ideen?


----------



## tuttle64 (21. Dez 2010)

scheibl hat gesagt.:


> -) Wenn man die eigene Burg irgendwo am Rand des Spielfeldes parkt, so werden sich gegnerische Clients schwieriger (eventuell schwacher Algorithmus) tun, um diese zu finden. Nachteil natürlich, wenn das gegnerische Spielfeld genau in der richtigen Ecke geparkt wurde



ein ansatz wäre es mit levels zu arbeiten. mit dem einfachen level werden z.b. hinweise eingeblendet und auch der spielverlauf sollte vereinfacht sein. 

du kann mir ja den code schicken, ich wäre dann der erste betatester


----------



## scheibl (21. Dez 2010)

Gut, werde über Weihnachten mal ein bisschen daran arbeiten und dann den Code posten!

Was meinst du mit levels? Die beiden clients sollen automatisiert gegeneinander spielen. Etwaige Userinteraktionen werden nicht benötigt...


----------



## Civilazi (23. Dez 2010)

Google mal nach der Wumpus-Welt.


----------

